# Obi's "It wasn't me!" face



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No .. it wasn't Obi ... I will take the blame for that cute face


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love this photos - Madeleine loves it when you can see the white of Beau's eyes but they don't show up as much as Obi's against his beautiful dark coat  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

After meeting Obi and Betty today, I have decided that our next 'poo will definitely be a small one ... both adorable, sweet natured bundles of lovely fluff


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He has certainly perfected the 'look'....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
I wonder what it was he didn't do?!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless! What a cute expression he has there!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley's perfected that look too, but Obi does it sooooooo much better


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

cute boy!! You must have just told him..............next its new carpets!!!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh he is so gorgeous. I think he is copying one of Victoria Beckham's expressions that's all.

Andrea x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Bless him, too cute whatever he's not done!! Arthur hasn't perfected that face at all yet he basically doesn't deny anything!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love that look! Biscuit did it for the first time yesterday when I told him off for nipping my youngest! It's too cute!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I love it! What a great shot! Anyone with a cockapoo knows this face well!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahha oh obi!! you are just so cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I had just told him off for chewing yet another of my dd's toys. He's going through a rebellious stage at the moment and trying to nick everything. I always know he's up to no good when he disappears under the dining room table. He goes there because I have to move all 6 chairs to get to him with said stolen object!   He is nearly one so I think this is adolescence.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

CUTE!!!!! I have always had a huge soft spot for gorgeous obi xxx


----------

